# Phrag. Peruflora's Spirit



## Sue (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been away for a while; been meaning to drop back by. This one coming into bloom has brought me back to share it with you.

First bloom seedling. Peruflora's Spirit = Phrag. Eric Young x Phrag. kovachii. 

Click to embiggen.


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful color! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 3, 2013)

I too like the colour!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 4, 2013)

living in Norfolk? i grew up there and Va Beach


----------



## Shiva (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice! Good color.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 4, 2013)

A beauty.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 4, 2013)

Neat shape and nice color.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 4, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Chuck (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice dorsal sepal for a kovachii hybrid. I see the petals have some "teeth". I wonder if the Eric Young was 'Rocket Town'.

Chuck


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

"..embiggen.."!? 
Yay besseae hybrids! This cross seems very variable but at least you get big blooms!


----------



## Sue (Mar 4, 2013)

FYI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisa_the_Iconoclast#Embiggen_and_cromulent


----------



## Sue (Mar 4, 2013)

I had to look that up. I had forgotten where I had picked up the silly word.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

Unbelievable. I hope our (Western/ 21 Century USA) civilization survives through the ability to be fluid and losely structured.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice one! I saw Orchid Inn had these at the show this weekend. Where did you get yours? How old is it?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 4, 2013)

that is a nice one!!!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the color.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2013)

great bloom and photos!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow that is very nice Sue.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 9, 2013)

Dylan, very nice. Did you grow it from a seedling?


----------



## Sue (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry—Got it from Glen Decker. I keep forgetting to measure the N.S. on the thing! Hopefully I'll remember soon and post back with that.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

Great stance, looks neon colored!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice and intersting!


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, finally measured it! N.S. right around 11cm. And the bloom just dropped.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 16, 2013)

Sue said:


> I've been away for a while; been meaning to drop back by. This one coming into bloom has brought me back to share it with you.
> 
> First bloom seedling. Peruflora's Spirit = Phrag. Eric Young x Phrag. kovachii.
> 
> Click to embiggen.



Super flower!


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 17, 2013)

An other beauty!


----------



## Silvan (Mar 17, 2013)

beautiful bloom.. But I can't stop wondering why this hybrid looks so much like the Suzanne Decker.. I mean, what does the schlimii genes in SD brings?


----------

